# My drummer playing (video)



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 7, 2011)

A bit of a selfish promotion for the band that I'm in (Color of Aum) but I had to share this video to you guys. Let me know what you think of his playing.

An fyi, he was mostly in a jazz/blues/rock band. He was never really in a metal band until he joined us.


----------



## Zenerith (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm not a drummer myself but this sounds pretty cool! how long has he been playing the drums?


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice vid, I really dig his style, and your band for that matter.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 7, 2011)

Zenerith said:


> I'm not a drummer myself but this sounds pretty cool! how long has he been playing the drums?



Roughly 9-10 years, 7-8 serious.

For a non-metal drummer he has shined the band with great fills/cymbal patterns and accents. He's definitely not your typical metal drummer.



ivancic1al said:


> Nice vid, I really dig his style, and your band for that matter.



Thanks man!


----------



## Steve08 (Apr 7, 2011)

Love the ghost notes and the tom work. All the grooves after the part with the steady double bass were mint. I definitely like his touch. Music seemed pretty cool too.

Also, I want his throne


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Apr 8, 2011)

Really good!!! Some of the jazz and rock players tend to make some of the best metal drummers, due to such ghost notes, cymbal accents and other things. Plus, he seems to have a really good feel for the music you guys are doing too, which helps him better put beats and back-bone to everything.

Very good drummer, and very cool sound you guys have. Musically (by this track anyway...), I hear a cool mix of The Sword, Rush and Mastadon that predominantly stand out. Very cool!!!


----------



## J-Dub (Apr 8, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> Really good!!! Some of the jazz and rock players tend to make some of the best metal drummers, due to such ghost notes, cymbal accents and other things. Plus, he seems to have a really good feel for the music you guys are doing too, which helps him better put beats and back-bone to everything.
> 
> Very good drummer, and very cool sound you guys have. Musically (by this track anyway...), I hear a cool mix of The Sword, Rush and Mastadon that predominantly stand out. Very cool!!!



Hey thanks Kamikaze7 and everyone for the kind words!! That is in fact myself on drums . Glad to hear people are diggin it!

We are working through pre-production right now before going into the studio this May to record our debut album and we are really excited about getting it out there for people like yourself and others soon!

If you guys haven't done so, check out our Myspace and Facebook page's and like us or check out our Soundcloud page for some live recordings of us back from last year. Thanks again guys!

ColorofAum | Facebook
Color Of Aum | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Color Of Aum's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## J-Dub (Apr 8, 2011)

And to get a better idea of some music outside of Color Of Aum, check out these 2 vids of myself and some friends of mine..


----------



## rekab (Apr 9, 2011)

I dig the drums and the music overall
Anyhow seeing as how you're from my neck of the woods maybe I'll swing by a show sometime.


----------



## J-Dub (Apr 11, 2011)

Yea man you should. We have a show in Dallas April 23rd at The Prophet Bar. Come out and say hi!


----------



## Mendez (Apr 12, 2011)

I really like his style, gives the whole song an awesome feel. He has skills


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 14, 2011)

Too bad he doesn't have a soul.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 14, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Too bad he doesn't have a soul.



Careful, he might take your soul!


----------



## Dickicker (Apr 14, 2011)

That dudes pretty awesome! I'm playing the liquid lounge tomorrow night! Tell all your friends, you guys NEED come out!  We play more metal wanna be shred junk but i know you guys would like it!


----------



## J-Dub (Apr 16, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Too bad he doesn't have a soul.





asmegin_slayer said:


> Careful, he might take your soul!



He's right,... I just did!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 16, 2011)

It's always fun watching drummers, good stuff.


----------



## drgordonfreeman (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey, where in Dallas were you guys playing? I mean, what club? You guys are good. I'd definitely come see you guys.


----------



## J-Dub (Apr 16, 2011)

drgordonfreeman said:


> Hey, where in Dallas were you guys playing? I mean, what club? You guys are good. I'd definitely come see you guys.



Hey thanks man! We will be playing next Saturday at The Door ( Prophet Bar - Big Room ) in downtown Dallas. If you have a Facebook, add/like us on your page. There's a link under my sig. that goes to our pages; check 'em out!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Apr 17, 2011)

J-Dub said:


> Hey thanks man! We will be playing next Saturday at The Door ( Prophet Bar - Big Room ) in downtown Dallas. If you have a Facebook, add/like us on your page. There's a link under my sig. that goes to our pages; check 'em out!



Its also safe to say that we are one of many bands that will be opening up for fear factory June 3rd.


----------



## J-Dub (Apr 25, 2011)

*Show Update* Great show was had @ The Prophet Bar this Saturday. Recorded some video of drums as well. This is more of a heavy groove part to one of our newer songs ( first time playing it live ). Turned out well. Check it!! -


----------

